
Is Kde dying? - bezzi
https://ask.slashdot.org/story/16/08/21/0327239/ask-slashdot-is-kde-dying?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
======
leaningtower
Most probably yes. Linux desktop in general has been killed by OS X and -- on
a very minor extend -- by Chromium OS and, honestly, that was easy to kill.
Kde is probably the first evident victim of this

